# grinia!



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Surly I'm not the only one with a whole list of (trivial ?) problems I'd just like someone to listen to. With Christmas approaching , expats face different in law problems to their native friends . So I'd like to open a thread for complaining - give advice and sympathy to others before posting!


----------

